# And So It Begins...ados Victories



## Southernbella. (May 25, 2019)

Small but still significant. I think we'll see a long period of good things trickling in rather than one huge event.


*Eligibility requirements*
1. An individual would have to provide reasonable documentation of at least one ancestor enslaved in the *UNITED STATES* and,

2. They would need to demonstrate that they have identified as Black, African American, Colored, or Negro on established legal documents for at least 10 years prior to the onset of the program.

*Note: In addition we would add that at least one grandparent fulfills both prongs of the criteria if a person is BIRACIAL.
*
Eta:


----------



## Southernbella. (May 25, 2019)

I'm keeping an eye on this one.

*Harvard sued by descendant of U.S. slave photographed in 19th century*
Gabriella Borter
(Reuters) - A descendant of an American slave on Wednesday sued Harvard University to gain possession of photos of her great-great-great grandfather that the school commissioned in 1850 on behalf of a professor trying to prove the inferiority of black people.

Lanier, who filed the lawsuit in Middlesex County Superior Court in Massachusetts, 
established her relationship to the photographed slaves with family oral history and genealogical information, her lawyers said. She previously asked the university to give her the photos, but Harvard refused, she said.

“By denying Ms. Lanier’s superior claim to the daguerreotypes, Harvard is perpetuating the systematic subversion of black property rights that began during slavery and continued for a century thereafter,” the complaint said, referring to an early form of photography.



In addition to gaining possession of the photos, Lanier is seeking compensation for emotional distress and Harvard’s acknowledgement that it was “complicit in perpetuating and justifying the institution of slavery.”

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-harvard-lawsuit-idUSKCN1R12IU?utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+Trending+Content&utm_content=5c92c2844b7385000158aa3c&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=facebook&fbclid=IwAR0tsszgmYH2VQDJwsvHZgy0XlRcrGf__GU9DjfF8G3SliaeDesU8GFaIug


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 25, 2019)

The name is unfortunate but it's a bold step. It's for a seminary in KY.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 25, 2019)

So what is Harvard doing with the photos now? They must be on display for the woman to have found out about them. Is there an AA museum there? What other kind of exhibit would house such old photos and how do they explain displaying something that was only obtained to prove Black people are inferior? I feel like this will be an easy win for her.


----------



## Southernbella. (May 25, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> So what is Harvard doing with the photos now? They must be on display for the woman to have found out about them. Is there an AA museum there? What other kind of exhibit would house such old photos and how do they explain displaying something that was only obtained to prove Black people
> are inferior? I feel like this will be an easy win for her.



My bad, i didn't post the whole article:

"_They are currently kept at the Peabody Museum of Archeology and Ethnography at Harvard’s Cambridge, Massachusetts campus."
_


----------



## meka72 (May 25, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> The name is unfortunate but it's a bold step. It's for a seminary in KY.


Simmons is actually a HBCU as well.


----------



## Kanky (May 25, 2019)

I hope that this catches on and that all scholarships that are currently for black students   are changed.


----------



## Laela (May 25, 2019)

Very good... and so it begins. Cosby is known for eulogizing Muhammad Ali and Ali's mother...  his roots run deep. I hope this catches on as well...


----------



## naptime (May 26, 2019)

A warning about ADOS...

*American Descendents of Slavery (ADOS) is an organization that is campaigning for reparations. 

There is evidence that ADOS is advancing a right-wing agenda, and while it calls itself progressive, it pushes pro-Trump, anti-immigrant views.

There is evidence that white supremacistshave jumped on board with ADOS and that 4chan posters may be using the movement tosow division. 

https://www.mediamatters.org/resear...dos-group-targeting-black-progressives/223443*


----------



## naptime (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Southernbella. (May 26, 2019)

^^^as long as we benefit, I don't care who jumps on board. But that's just me. And I can't take "___ is trash" opinion pieces written by rappers seriously.


----------



## naptime (May 26, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> ^^^as long as we benefit, I don't care who jumps on board. But that's just me. And I can't take "___ is trash" opinion pieces written by rappers seriously.



But we don't benefit, that's the point. Let's not make it easy for them to divide us.

*There is evidence that white supremacists have jumped on board with ADOS and that 4chan posters may be using the movement to sow division.* On 4chan, a _Media Matters_analysis showed that posts containing “ADOS” or “American Descendants of Slaves” started appearing on 4chan in August 2018, with mentions spiking up by the end of February 2019, and again in early April 2019. Users posting to the “politically incorrect” board latched on to ADOS, asking how to make “this movement become more widespread,” calling for users to “meme” it and “step up and help them organize” as a way to cause division during the 2020 Democratic primary, speculating on posts about whether the group could “lead to Kamela (sic) Harris being hurt in the democratic primary.”

Moreover, there’s evidence that white supremacists could be using the hashtag to sow division in social media among Black users.

A user promoted pushing for reparations to “help break the system.”


----------



## naptime (May 26, 2019)

ADOS has been promoted on Twitter by right-wing bigot Ann Coulter. In a February 2019 tweet, Coulter wrote, “I like #ADOS, but I think it should be #DOAS - Descendants of American slaves. Not Haitian slaves, not Moroccan slaves, etc.”


----------



## Kanky (May 26, 2019)

naptime said:


> But we don't benefit, that's the point. Let's not make it easy for them to divide us.
> 
> *There is evidence that white supremacists have jumped on board with ADOS and that 4chan posters may be using the movement to sow division.* On 4chan, a _Media Matters_analysis showed that posts containing “ADOS” or “American Descendants of Slaves” started appearing on 4chan in August 2018, with mentions spiking up by the end of February 2019, and again in early April 2019. Users posting to the “politically incorrect” board latched on to ADOS, asking how to make “this movement become more widespread,” calling for users to “meme” it and “step up and help them organize” as a way to cause division during the 2020 Democratic primary, speculating on posts about whether the group could “lead to Kamela (sic) Harris being hurt in the democratic primary.”
> 
> ...


I care about Kamala Harris being president about as much as Kamala Harris care about AAs. That is not much at all. I don’t care who pushes reparations or why. Reparations are owed. We are already divided with everyone but AAs looking out for their own interests. That is beginning to change. Now suddenly people are worried about division.


----------



## Southernbella. (May 26, 2019)

naptime said:


> But we don't benefit, that's the point. Let's not make it easy for them to divide us.
> 
> *There is evidence that white supremacists have jumped on board with ADOS and that 4chan posters may be using the movement to sow division.* On 4chan, a _Media Matters_analysis showed that posts containing “ADOS” or “American Descendants of Slaves” started appearing on 4chan in August 2018, with mentions spiking up by the end of February 2019, and again in early April 2019. Users posting to the “politically incorrect” board latched on to ADOS, asking how to make “this movement become more widespread,” calling for users to “meme” it and “step up and help them organize” as a way to cause division during the 2020 Democratic primary, speculating on posts about whether the group could “lead to Kamela (sic) Harris being hurt in the democratic primary.”
> 
> ...



I didn't plan on voting for Kamala Harris anyway.


----------



## Southernbella. (May 26, 2019)

naptime said:


> ADOS has been promoted on Twitter by right-wing bigot Ann Coulter. In a February 2019 tweet, Coulter wrote, “I like #ADOS, but I think it should be #DOAS - Descendants of American slaves. Not Haitian slaves, not Moroccan slaves, etc.”



What's wrong with this tweet?


----------



## naptime (May 26, 2019)

There has been a significant effort to suppress the black vote. It's divide and conquer, and the best way to do it is to pretend to be on our side. Read the Senate Intelligence Report on the enormous amount of resources that were spent attacking the black community. 

These white supremacists are not on our side. Please don't do their jobs for them.


----------



## Laela (May 26, 2019)

I think you just answered her question about what's wrong with that Tweet...



naptime said:


> There has been a significant effort to suppress the black vote. It's divide and conquer, and the best way to do it is to pretend to be on our side. Read the Senate Intelligence Report on the enormous amount of resources that were spent attacking the black community.
> 
> These white supremacists are not on our side. Please don't do their jobs for them.


----------



## Southernbella. (May 26, 2019)

naptime said:


> There has been a significant effort to suppress the black vote. It's divide and conquer, and the best way to do it is to pretend to be on our side. Read the Senate Intelligence Report on the enormous amount of resources that were spent attacking the black community.
> 
> These white supremacists are not on our side. Please don't do their jobs for them.



How are we doing their job for them? I'm not understanding your point here.

Eta: also, are you AA?


----------



## naptime (May 26, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> How are we doing their job for them? I'm not understanding your point here.
> 
> Eta: also, are you AA?



Omg...yes!

It's not that hard to understand. They think that promoting a divisive issue will backfire on the black community. Divide and conquer.


----------



## RocStar (May 26, 2019)

?


----------



## Theresamonet (May 26, 2019)

naptime said:


> ADOS has been promoted on Twitter by right-wing bigot Ann Coulter. In a February 2019 tweet, Coulter wrote, “I like #ADOS, but I think it should be #DOAS - Descendants of American slaves. Not Haitian slaves, not Moroccan slaves, etc.”



I agree with this tweet.


----------



## Southernbella. (May 26, 2019)

naptime said:


> Omg...yes!
> 
> It's not that hard to understand. They think that promoting a divisive issue will backfire on the black community. Divide and conquer.



I don't consider reparations/benefits for ADOS a divisive issue among AAs. I guess that's where my confusion lies. I can see why other groups might not support the idea but I'm not concerned about them.


----------



## naptime (May 26, 2019)

Look, I have read the Senate Intelligence Report, and I am currently reading the Mueller Report. Honestly, we all need to. It's amazing the amount and scope of disinformation that is targeting the black community right now! We need to inform ourselves so we are not tricked again.


----------



## Southernbella. (May 26, 2019)

Also, please note that *nobody in this thread has mentioned anything about how others should vote, think, or spend their money. *All we're discussing here are the small gains that are happening/in the works. If you don't support ADOS, great. Nobody is asking you to.


----------



## Southernbella. (May 26, 2019)

naptime said:


> Look, I have read the Senate Intelligence Report, and I am currently reading the Mueller Report. Honestly, we all need to. It's amazing the amount and scope of disinformation that is targeting the black community right now! We need to inform ourselves so we are not tricked again.



What does any of this have to do with what's in the op? Are you against ADOS scholarships?


----------



## naptime (May 26, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> I don't consider reparations/benefits for ADOS a divisive issue among AAs. I guess that's where my confusion lies. I can see why other groups might not support the idea but I'm not concerned about them.



It's all about votes. If you separate the interests of AA's from other black votors you don't have all black people voting in unity. And that's when we lose. Things are bad now and we really need to win.


----------



## Theresamonet (May 26, 2019)

naptime said:


> Omg...yes!
> 
> It's not that hard to understand. They think that promoting a divisive issue will backfire on the black community. Divide and conquer.



Division between whom? AAs vs black immigrants? That seems irrelevant to me, to the issue of AA’s receiving reparations. The benefit should be for descendants of African slaves in America. Why should we be concerned if that causes discourse between us and other black people?


----------



## naptime (May 26, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> What does any of this have to do with what's in the op? Are you against ADOS scholarships?



Of course I'm not against the scholarships! I'm just trying to point out that the people behind the scenes are pushing another front in the disinformation campaign.


----------



## naptime (May 26, 2019)

Alright, I'm out. I've said my piece.


----------



## Southernbella. (May 26, 2019)

naptime said:


> It's all about votes. If you separate the interests of AA's from other black votors you don't have all black people voting in unity. And that's when we lose. Things are bad now and we really need to win.



Do we know for sure that all black people voted in unity in 2016?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 26, 2019)

naptime said:


> It's all about votes. If you separate the interests of AA's from other black votors you don't have all black people voting in unity. And that's when we lose. Things are bad now and we really need to win.


This is interesting. Do we even know if most black immigrants vote democrat?


----------



## naptime (May 26, 2019)

https://m.dailykos.com/stories/2019...slavery-Beware-those-with-a-right-wing-agenda


----------



## Laela (May 26, 2019)

I understand#ADOS is for AA's  and agree for reparations, whether from the British crown or from the United State, wherever the slaves were ruled; slave descendants in other countries should get reparations too.  We gotta remember, families were separated on the routes during the Diaspora.. uncle dropped off in Caribbean, cousin dropped off in U.S. We're all one and the same oppressed people.

I do see that whites are using ADOS movement to do two things (1) slow its roll, to keep it from being successful and  (2) cause division among blacks. The position of _"If you're not AA, #ADOS isn't for you" _the stance is staunch and almost aggressively exclusive. How can a black person care less about other blacks?  ADOS is intertwined with the political movement of whites to gain the black vote.

We keep this up,  openly racist whites like Ann (who are ensuring that biracials get their cut, too  ) will continue their divide-and-conquer movement and it's not so hard for them, because we're already doing a good job of separating ourselves without them.


----------



## dancinstallion (May 26, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> ^^^as long as we benefit, I don't care who jumps on board. But that's just me. And I can't take "___ is trash" opinion pieces written by rappers seriously.



I feel the same way. It will need to be a joint effort. As long as it will benefit the descendants of slaves at the end of the day then who cares who joins the fight. The more the better.


----------



## Laela (May 26, 2019)

According to blackdemographics.com,  non-Hispanic blacks make up only 12.1% of the U.S. population (raise it to 14% if you include multiracial AAs). That's ALL the blacks in America, not just AAs..

Understandably, about 11% of black voters didn't come out to vote in 2016.

African immigrants have always pushed for turning out at the polls...they showed up for Obama, who got 95% of *the black vote *in his first run.

Getting officials elected into office would help/ensure that #ADOS becomes a reality depends greatly on *the black vote.. *not just the votes of AAs. We need each other more than we care to admit.

________________
ETA - cited wrong election.



Southernbella. said:


> Do we know for sure that all black people voted in unity in 2016?


----------



## Laela (May 26, 2019)

That's deliberately devisive speech...  

Maybe she's looking out for her future child/ren with JJ (or any black man) should reparations come through... lol

ETA 


naptime said:


> ADOS has been promoted on Twitter by right-wing bigot Ann Coulter. In a February 2019 tweet, Coulter wrote, “*I like #ADOS, but I think it should be #DOAS - Descendants of American slaves. Not Haitian slaves, not Moroccan slaves, etc.*”


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 26, 2019)

Laela said:


> African immigrants have always pushed for turning out at the polls...they showed up for Obama, who got 95% of *the black vote *



Do they consistently vote democrat? I think Obama could’ve been an anomaly for African immigrants given his background.


----------



## Southernbella. (May 26, 2019)

Laela said:


> I understand#ADOS is for AA's  and agree for reparations, whether from the British crown or from the United State, wherever the slaves were ruled; slave descendants in other countries should get reparations too.  We gotta remember, families were separated on the routes during the Diaspora.. uncle dropped off in Caribbean, cousin dropped off in U.S. We're all one and the same oppressed people.
> 
> I do see that whites are using ADOS movement to do two things (1) slow its roll, to keep it from being successful and  (2) cause division among blacks. The position of _"If you're not AA, #ADOS isn't for you" _the stance is staunch and almost aggressively exclusive. How can a black person care less about other blacks?  ADOS is intertwined with the political movement of whites to gain the black vote.
> 
> We keep this up,  openly racist whites like Ann (who are ensuring that biracials get their cut, too  ) will continue their divide-and-conquer movement and it's not so hard for them, because we're already doing a good job of separating ourselves without them.



I'm in agreement about other black folks getting reparations. If non-AA black folks want to start a movement, more power to them and I hope they win. But right now, I'm focused on my own group.

Nobody ever has a problem with this type of thing until AAs do it.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 26, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> I'm in agreement about other black folks getting reparations. If non-AA black folks want to start a movement, more power to them and I hope they win. But right now, I'm focused on my own group.
> 
> Nobody ever has a problem with this type of thinking until AAs do it.


I agree. It doesn’t make sense to make this about all black people when the U.S. government wouldn’t owe reparations to all black people just those who are descendants of those enslaved here. I want to understand the issue but it feels like crabs in a barrel. Nothing is stopping this same movement from happening throughout the diaspora. Matter of fact a success with ADOS would likely encourage other countries into similar efforts.


----------



## sgold04 (May 26, 2019)

naptime said:


> ADOS has been promoted on Twitter by right-wing bigot Ann Coulter. In a February 2019 tweet, Coulter wrote, “I like #ADOS, but I think it should be #DOAS - Descendants of American slaves. Not Haitian slaves, not Moroccan slaves, etc.”


Coulter’s tweet opens the door for whites to apply for this scholarship. The alt-right is promoting the idea that “white people were slaves too” (I.e indentured servants, etc). She was smart to include the Haitian and Moroccan piece. It leads AAs to believe she’s promoting resources for AAs only and not Black immigrants and their descendants. This is not the case. One thing I’ll give these right Dwights is that they are cunning. Scarily so. If “African” were included in the acronym, I’d feel more comfortable about loopholes.


----------



## Laela (May 26, 2019)

I think you're missing my point... other blacks have already started movements elsewhere.. 
@bolded... the idea isn't new.

My point is ADOS is being used to cause confusion and division in  U.S. politics as we gear up for another election. It's a bigger picture than your "own group"


Southernbella. said:


> I'm in agreement about other black folks getting reparations. If non-AA black folks want to start a movement, more power to them and I hope they win. But right now, I'm focused on my own group.
> 
> *Nobody ever has a problem with this type of thing until AAs *do it.








Point Missed.



Black Ambrosia said:


> I agree. It doesn’t make sense to make this about all black people when the U.S. government wouldn’t owe reparations to all black people just those who are descendants of those enslaved here. I want to understand the issue but it feels like crabs in a barrel. Nothing is stopping this same movement from happening throughout the diaspora. Matter of fact a success with ADOS would likely encourage other countries into similar efforts.


----------



## meka72 (May 26, 2019)

I’ll be honest, Rev Cosby’s involvement lends credibility to the argument that ADOS movement is a republican scam. He has a history of selling access to his congregation to republicans.


----------



## Laela (May 26, 2019)

Well I guess that explains the biracial inclusion for the scholarships... 

*Note: In addition we would add that at least one grandparent fulfills both prongs of the criteria if a person is BIRACIAL.*


meka72 said:


> I’ll be honest, Rev Cosby’s involvement lends credibility to the argument that ADOS movement is a republican scam. He has a history of selling access to his congregation to republicans.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 26, 2019)

Laela said:


> I think you're missing my point... other blacks have already started movements elsewhere..
> @bolded... the idea isn't new.
> 
> My point is ADOS is being used to cause confusion and division in  U.S. politics as we gear up for another election. It's a bigger picture than your "own group"


So if other blacks have already started movements elsewhere... what's the problem? Are you saying there's an issue with ADOS specifically not reparations in general? Are you suggesting that the issue of reparations should be dropped because people with an agenda are manipulating it? If so, this could apply to any issue and would effectively limit any progress on issues with this same potential. Why is the burden on us when it's others who are causing confusion?

For what it's worth, I feel like you're making her point about how these things are never a problem until we want to focus on our own.  What exactly is the solution?


----------



## Southernbella. (May 26, 2019)

sgold04 said:


> Coulter’s tweet opens the door for whites to apply for this scholarship. The alt-right is promoting the idea that “white people were slaves too” (I.e indentured servants, etc). She was smart to include the Haitian and Moroccan piece. It leads AAs to believe she’s promoting resources for AAs only and not Black immigrants and their descendants. This is not the case. One thing I’ll give these right Dwights is that they are cunning. Scarily so. If “African” were included in the acronym, I’d feel more comfortable about loopholes.



I hope nobody honestly believes we think Ann Coulter has our best interests at heart. Give us some credit.

She can open whatever door she likes with her tweets but ADOS is very clear about who qualifies and who doesn't.


----------



## Southernbella. (May 26, 2019)

Laela said:


> I think you're missing my point... other blacks have already started movements elsewhere..
> @bolded... the idea isn't new.
> 
> My point is ADOS is being used to cause confusion and division in  U.S. politics as we gear up for another election. It's a bigger picture than your "own group"
> ...



Who is confused and divided other than people who don't support reparations or special benefits for AAs?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 26, 2019)

Maybe somebody smarter than me figured out how to find out what suffices as reasonable proof that someone is ADOS.  Ancestry.com took me back to 1882 which was 2 decades after the civil war ended but there were no birth certificates.   For me to identify the slave lineage of my family was expensive and time consuming. 

I went to the website and you have to begin the application process to get more information.


----------



## Southernbella. (May 26, 2019)

Laela said:


> I understand#ADOS is for AA's  and agree for reparations, whether from the British crown or from the United State, wherever the slaves were ruled; slave descendants in other countries should get reparations too.  We gotta remember, families were separated on the routes during the Diaspora.. uncle dropped off in Caribbean, cousin dropped off in U.S. We're all one and the same oppressed people.
> 
> I do see that whites are using ADOS movement to do two things (1) slow its roll, to keep it from being successful and  (2) cause division among blacks. The position of _"If you're not AA, #ADOS isn't for you" _the stance is staunch and almost aggressively exclusive. How can a black person care less about other blacks?  ADOS is intertwined with the political movement of whites to gain the black vote.
> 
> We keep this up,  openly racist whites like Ann (who are ensuring that biracials get their cut, too  ) will continue their divide-and-conquer movement and it's not so hard for them, because we're already doing a good job of separating ourselves without them.



Actually, this part:



> The position of _"If you're not AA, #ADOS isn't for you" _the stance is staunch and almost aggressively exclusive



Says more than anything else you posted. Why should people who aren't AA be entitled to reparations from the US within the context of this particular movement? (I'm not talking about Haiti who is definitely deserving in a different context).


----------



## Southernbella. (May 26, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Maybe somebody smarter than me figured out how to find out what suffices as reasonable proof that someone is ADOS.  Ancestry.com took me back to 1882 which was 2 decades after the civil war ended but there were no birth certificates.   For me to identify the slave lineage of my family was expensive and time consuming.
> 
> I went to the website and you have to begin the application process to get more information.



It's not that difficult. Large-scale black immigration didn't start until after the civil rights movement (when, for the record, AAs demanded the US end the National Origins Act).

If a black person can find their people on a census between 1880 and, say, 1940, there's a VERY good chance they are ADOS.


----------



## Southernbella. (May 26, 2019)

Laela said:


> That's deliberately devisive speech... removing the "African" part... hook, line and sinker.
> 
> Maybe she's looking out for her future child/ren with JJ (or any black man) should reparations come through... lol



Except there was no African part to remove. ADOS means "American Descendents of Slaves."


----------



## Southernbella. (May 26, 2019)

meka72 said:


> I’ll be honest, Rev Cosby’s involvement lends credibility to the argument that ADOS movement is a republican scam. He has a history of selling access to his congregation to republicans.



I don't think he's involved in the funding or administration. The seminary created the scholarship in his name. 

Sidenote: most black megachurches take Republican money.


----------



## nyeredzi (May 26, 2019)

I'm surprised this is the first. The fellowship I got for grad school in 2001 was for underrepresented minorities, so for black people, only AA counted. Africans and Caribbeans could not receive it. So even that long ago there was an understanding of the difference and an effort to set aside funds. It was not exclusive to AA, though, as Latinos and NAs and Pacific Islanders could get it too.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 26, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> It's not that difficult. Large-scale black immigration didn't start until after the civil rights movement (when, for the record, AAs demanded the US end the National Origins Act).
> 
> If a black person can find their people on a census between 1880 and, say, 1940, there's a VERY good chance they are ADOS.


I’m still very interested in what criteria has been specified for lineage based eligibility for the scholarship.


----------



## Southernbella. (May 26, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I’m still very interested in what criteria has been specified for lineage based eligibility for the scholarship.



Me too.


----------



## nyeredzi (May 26, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I’m still very interested in what criteria has been specified for lineage based eligibility for the scholarship.


I suppose someone could purposely deceive an admissions board. But I think most non AA know they are not AA. They've only been here 1 or 2 generations, so they know. I mean, for that matter, what's to stop a white person from getting scholarships for black people if they say they are part black? There is generally a level of good faith assumed, as we cannot reasonably do a lineage check for every applicant.

Btw, the fellowship I got that excluded black people who were not AA, another woman got it in my dept. She was half Jamaican, half AA. But it was the AA half that qualified her


----------



## meka72 (May 26, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> I don't think he's involved in the funding or administration. The seminary created the scholarship in his name.
> 
> Sidenote: most black megachurches take Republican money.


Are you talking about faith based initiative money or are you talking about something else when you refer to “Republican money?”

I can only provide my experience as a person who grew up in Louisville, attended St Stephens Church (Cosby’s church) until it became clear that he was selling access to his congregation to Republican Representative Anne Northup, who had friends who left St Stephens for the same reason and who attended another mega church that received faith based money without the pastor shilling for Republicans.  I can tell you that that all created an uproar in the black religious community in Louisville at the time. 

I shared this story with my friend, who also used to attend St Stephens and she’s skeptical as well.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 26, 2019)

nyeredzi said:


> I suppose someone could purposely deceive an admissions board. But I think most non AA know they are not AA. They've only been here 1 or 2 generations, so they know. I mean, for that matter, what's to stop a white person from getting scholarships for black people if they say they are part black? There is generally a level of good faith assumed, as we cannot reasonably do a lineage check for every applicant.
> 
> Btw, the fellowship I got that excluded black people who were not AA, another woman got it in my dept. She was half Jamaican, half AA. But it was the AA half that qualified her


Not worried about deception.  I think outside of the black elite crowd most ADOS wouldn’t be able to prove they descended from slaves.  Because a ton of documents were destroyed during the civil war, the indisputable link isn’t going to be readily available to everyone.  So that’s a good way to have a scholarship in name only.


----------



## Theresamonet (May 26, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> I'm in agreement about other black folks getting reparations. If non-AA black folks want to start a movement, more power to them and I hope they win. But right now, I'm focused on my own group.
> 
> Nobody ever has a problem with this type of thing until AAs do it.



I don’t have a problem with other black people getting anything, necessarily. But I have never heard of these other groups fighting for reparations in America. As usual, they wait until AA’s have shed blood, sweat and tears fighting for something, mostly alone, and then when that thing begins to come to fruition, they just run to stand in line talking about “we should get it too, cause...”. It’s an excellent strategy on their parts, but I’m sick of it.


----------



## Laela (May 27, 2019)

Huh??? Sick of what?   Did I miss something?

Reparations have been the fight in _other _countries for quite a while now..  this fight has been existing in the Caribbean. I'm not talking about  advocating for or talking about immigrants starting reparations in the United States because of #ADOS, or getting a piece of the proverbial pie.  I think if you would_ try_ to understand what I'm saying, it'll make more sense. I get that I'm being blown off because of how some of you already feel about immigrants. ... that's part of the misunderstanding right there. If you read upthread, I support #ADOS. I just agree with another poster that I see where white supremacists are trying hard to keep this from happening. Reparations would first need to become law to happen and the right politicians in place can make it law.  




Theresamonet said:


> I don’t have a problem with other black people getting anything, necessarily. But I have never heard of these other groups fighting for reparations in America. As usual, they wait until AA’s have shed blood, sweat and tears fighting for something, mostly alone, and then when that thing begins to come to fruition, they just run to stand* in line talking about “we should get it too, cause...*”. It’s an excellent strategy on their parts, *but I’m sick of it.*


----------



## Laela (May 27, 2019)

I stand corrected.



Southernbella. said:


> Except there was no African part to remove. ADOS means "American Descendents of Slaves."


----------



## nyeredzi (May 27, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Not worried about deception.  I think outside of the black elite crowd most ADOS wouldn’t be able to prove they descended from slaves.  Because a ton of documents were destroyed during the civil war, the indisputable link isn’t going to be readily available to everyone.  So that’s a good way to have a scholarship in name only.


The fellowship I got didn't require proof in the same way race-based scholarships don't require proof.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 27, 2019)

Laela said:


> Exactly...that'll be the majority of whites in America..
> 
> Ya'll paying attention to the wrong people on this issue...


Wouldn't this apply to anything significant that white people don't want us to have? My issue with the point you're making is that it effectively means that black people never push for things that are important for fear of what "they" will do. This feels like a way to get black people to stay in their place. How would you suggest black people who are for reparations proceed?



Laela said:


> Reparations have been the fight in _other _countries for quite a while now..  this fight has been existing in the Caribbean. I'm not talking about  advocating for or talking about immigrants starting reparations in the United States because of #ADOS, or getting a piece of the proverbial pie.  I think if you would_ try_ to understand what I'm saying, it'll make more sense. *I get that I'm being blown off because of how some of you already feel about immigrants. ... that's part of the misunderstanding right there. *


I don't recall reading any posts with any bias or angst against immigrants. What do you mean?


----------



## Southernbella. (May 27, 2019)

nyeredzi said:


> I suppose someone could purposely deceive an admissions board. But I think most non AA know they are not AA. They've only been here 1 or 2 generations, so they know. I mean, for that matter, what's to stop a white person from getting scholarships for black people if they say they are part black? There is generally a level of good faith assumed, as we cannot reasonably do a lineage check for every applicant.
> 
> Btw, the fellowship I got that excluded black people who were not AA, another woman got it in my dept. She was half Jamaican, half AA. But it was the AA half that qualified her



So I went ahead and started an application just to see and the form asks "Do you identify as ADOS?"

There may be a verification process after the application is submitted but I obviously didn't go that far.


----------



## Theresamonet (May 27, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Maybe somebody smarter than me figured out how to find out what suffices as reasonable proof that someone is ADOS.  Ancestry.com took me back to 1882 which was 2 decades after the civil war ended but there were no birth certificates.   For me to identify the slave lineage of my family was expensive and time consuming.
> 
> I went to the website and you have to begin the application process to get more information.



This is what I wanted to say in the first place, before I got sidetracked by the weird immigrant/white people comments... 

I don’t know where I’d begin to prove my slave ancestry. It seems it might be a simple thing for black folks who have been in the same area for generations and have one family name. But I don’t know where or who I’d be searching for. I think they should go by who has identified as African American (or equivalent) for at least 3 generations, and not make us dig up our slave relatives. It’s been too long.


----------



## Southernbella. (May 27, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> This is what I wanted to say in the first place, before I got sidetracked by the weird immigrant/white people comments...
> 
> I don’t know where I’d begin to prove my slave ancestry. It seems it might be a simple thing for black folks who have been in the same area for generations and have one family name. But I don’t know where or who I’d be searching for. I think they should go by who has identified as African American (or equivalent) for at least 3 generations, and not make us dig up our slave relatives. It’s been too long.



You wouldn't have to dig up proof on your own. If reparations become a real thing on a large scale, I can almost guarantee there will be professional genealogists on board who know how to find that info.

But really, if you are black and have a relative who lived here pre-1950, you are almost certainly ADOS (or descended from free people of color, but that's less common and they still count anyway). There was a quota on black immigration to the tune of 1000 per year until 1965. Of the, say, 18 million black folks in this country in 1965, probably less than 500,000 of them were immigrants.

Also, unfortunately, the fact that we tend not to know much about our lineage is further evidence that we're ADOS.

Eta: And I would donate my weekends for free for however long it took to help with this.


----------



## Southernbella. (May 27, 2019)

meka72 said:


> Are you talking about faith based initiative money or are you talking about something else when you refer to “Republican money?”
> 
> I can only provide my experience as a person who grew up in Louisville, attended St Stephens Church (Cosby’s church) until it became clear that he was selling access to his congregation to Republican Representative Anne Northup, who had friends who left St Stephens for the same reason and who attended another mega church that received faith based money without the pastor shilling for Republicans.  I can tell you that that all created an uproar in the black religious community in Louisville at the time.
> 
> I shared this story with my friend, who also used to attend St Stephens and she’s skeptical as well.



Faith based initiative but also backdoor stuff related to the black vote. I remember George W Bush courting a large group of black pastors who were more than happy to sit up in the white house and push his agenda in the pulpit.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 27, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I’m still very interested in what criteria has been specified for lineage based eligibility for the scholarship.


Is that what we are going back to? Showing papers?


----------



## meka72 (May 27, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> Faith based initiative but also backdoor stuff related to the black vote. I remember George W Bush courting a large group of black pastors who were more than happy to sit up in the white house and push his agenda in the pulpit.


We definitely agree on this then. I remember exactly what/who you’re talking about. 

To be clear, I don’t necessarily have an issue with the scholarship or even designating opportunities for black descendants of US slaves.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (May 27, 2019)

naptime said:


> A warning about ADOS...
> 
> *American Descendents of Slavery (ADOS) is an organization that is campaigning for reparations.
> 
> ...



Sorry but I've been listening to Yvette for 3 years and she definitely doesn't push a pro-Trump, anti-immigrant agenda.

She went through Trump tax cut and showed how it was horrible for ADOS.  I feel the ADOS moment is a political education, which every black person needs. This


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (May 27, 2019)

naptime said:


> But we don't benefit, that's the point. Let's not make it easy for them to divide us.
> 
> *There is evidence that white supremacists have jumped on board with ADOS and that 4chan posters may be using the movement to sow division.* On 4chan, a _Media Matters_analysis showed that posts containing “ADOS” or “American Descendants of Slaves” started appearing on 4chan in August 2018, with mentions spiking up by the end of February 2019, and again in early April 2019. Users posting to the “politically incorrect” board latched on to ADOS, asking how to make “this movement become more widespread,” calling for users to “meme” it and “step up and help them organize” as a way to cause division during the 2020 Democratic primary, speculating on posts about whether the group could “lead to Kamela (sic) Harris being hurt in the democratic primary.”
> 
> Moreover, there’s evidence that white supremacists could be using the hashtag to sow division in social media among Black users.



You cant divide what's already divided. Black ppl vote for democrats year after year and what policy have these democrats enacted on behalf of Black pppl?

If ppl are waking up to to the nonsense then good. The Democratic like any party needs to earn the vote and be held accountable. Scare tactics aren't going to work.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (May 27, 2019)

naptime said:


> It's all about votes. If you separate the interests of AA's from other black votors you don't have all black people voting in unity. And that's when we lose. Things are bad now and we really need to win.




Black ppl voting in unity has gotten what exactly???


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (May 27, 2019)

Laela said:


> I understand#ADOS is for AA's  and agree for reparations, whether from the British crown or from the United State, wherever the slaves were ruled; slave descendants in other countries should get reparations too.  We gotta remember, families were separated on the routes during the Diaspora.. uncle dropped off in Caribbean, cousin dropped off in U.S. We're all one and the same oppressed people.
> 
> I do see that whites are using ADOS movement to do two things (1) slow its roll, to keep it from being successful and  (2) cause division among blacks. The position of _"If you're not AA, #ADOS isn't for you" _the stance is staunch and almost aggressively exclusive. How can a black person care less about other blacks?  ADOS is intertwined with the political movement of whites to gain the black vote.
> 
> We keep this up,  openly racist whites like Ann (who are ensuring that biracials get their cut, too  ) will continue their divide-and-conquer movement and it's not so hard for them, because we're already doing a good job of separating ourselves without them.




I'm African, and I'm all for the ADOS moment.

We can all be black, but we all have different claims. Let Haitian file their claims against the French, Congo file their claim against the Belgium and so on.  

I honestly don't see the problem or how anyone has a problem with ppl getting their rightful reparations.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (May 27, 2019)

naptime said:


> A warning about ADOS...
> 
> *American Descendents of Slavery (ADOS) is an organization that is campaigning for reparations.
> 
> ...


Is there any evidence of unity among black people that has benefited AAs? Serious question.


----------



## Laela (May 27, 2019)

Did you read any of my posts???


nubiangoddess3 said:


> I'm African, and I'm all for the ADOS moment.
> 
> We can all be black, but we all have different claims.* Let Haitian file their claims against the French, Congo file their claim against the Belgium and so on.  *
> 
> I honestly don't see the problem or how anyone has a problem with ppl getting their rightful reparations.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 27, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Is that what we are going back to? Showing papers?


Using your drivers license is "showing papers".
Using your our social security card is "showing papers".
Using your our credit card is "showing papers".


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (May 28, 2019)

Laela said:


> Did you read any of my posts???




I read all your post. You stated that white ppl are trying to use the movement to divide black ppl. Sorry, but If non AAs stood in solidarity with ADOS, there wouldn't be a chance of white ppl to use them. But instead, black ppl are allowing themselves to be used by white ppl. The problems lie with other black ppl not the ADOS movement. 

Also as someone already stated, when ADOS get their reparations it will set a precedent for other black ppl claims for reparations for slavery and colonialism


----------



## Evolving78 (May 28, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Using your drivers license is "showing papers".
> Using your our social security card is "showing papers".
> Using your our credit card is "showing papers".


Yes I understand that. Those numbers explain demographic information, spending habits, amongst other forms of data that is collected.  I’m talking about having to show papers that you are a slave descendant. Maybe it’s the conspiracy theorist in me,  but I find that troubling, just like ancestry and dna testing. I believe people  keep volunteering  information away that will be used against them later.


----------



## Laela (May 28, 2019)

Actually @bolded, I think the opposite would be true.. whites would find a way to benefit from ADOS whether nonAAs stood in solidarity or not. Are you saying you agree with Ann Coulter that white indentured servants should also benefit from ADOS?



nubiangoddess3 said:


> I read all your post. You stated that white ppl are trying to use the movement to divide black ppl. *Sorry, but If non AAs stood in solidarity with ADOS, there wouldn't be a chance of white ppl to use them. *But instead, black ppl are allowing themselves to be used by white ppl. The problems lie with other black ppl not the ADOS movement.
> 
> Also as someone already stated, when ADOS get their reparations it will set a precedent for other black ppl claims for reparations for slavery and colonialism


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (May 28, 2019)

Be careful who you get into bed with.

Make sure that you know all the players in the game and their agendas.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 28, 2019)

nubiangoddess3 said:


> Sorry but I've been listening to Yvette for 3 years and she definitely doesn't push a pro-Trump, anti-immigrant agenda.
> 
> She went through Trump tax cut and showed how it was horrible for ADOS.  I feel the ADOS moment is a political education, which every black person needs. This


Yvette takes the Fox News approach to Trump.  She starts out with what seems like a criticism of Trump that usually ends in a rant about Obama and Democrats.

There aren’t many things I like more than checks so I went into listening to more of that woman than was good for my stomach.  I keep telling folks that black folks need to go into sales en mass because it’s lucrative but also because you learn to recognize when someone is selling you something under the guise of teamwork.   Yvette and Antonio are selling the idea of reparations.  The delivery of reparations falls on a very specific and highly unrealistic chain of events but you know keep hope alive....but not the Obama hope. Their money train depends on folks like Trump and Pence continuing to be elected because that’s a guaranteed “never” on reparations.



Evolving78 said:


> Yes I understand that. Those numbers explain demographic information, spending habits, amongst other forms of data that is collected.  I’m talking about having to show papers that you are a slave descendant. Maybe it’s the conspiracy theorist in me,  but I find that troubling, just like ancestry and dna testing. I believe people  keep volunteering  information away that will be used against them later.


When you take people at their word you get Rachel Dolezal as president of a NAACP chapter.  

It doesn’t really matter though.  I honestly think the scholarship is a sham. Either nobody will qualify and there will be $300k of unused funds just sitting around unnoticed or the recipients will be somehow connected to the founders.


----------



## Reinventing21 (May 28, 2019)

There is the clause though that says you have to have identified as AA for 10 years.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 28, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> There is the clause though that says you have to have identified as AA for 10 years.


Rachel Dolezal has identified as black for at least 10 years.  There’s an internet full of proof that she has.  I think the last thing I filled out that specified African American only was the census and I don’t have a copy of it so Rachel D. could prove herself AA quicker than I could.


----------



## discodumpling (May 28, 2019)

My Antiguan self discovered that many slaves were sent back & forth between the Caribbean plantations and America. Some planters were wealthy like that. With plantations in different locations, some travelled with their favorite slaves. Some transferred slaves for many other reasons. Stealing a slave. Punishing a slave. Educating a slave. etc. I have traced my blood (faintly) to North & South Carolina and Mississippi! 
All that to say...who gon check me boo. My blood been here; in and out of bondage. Run me my $$. #ADOS


----------



## Southernbella. (May 28, 2019)

It's kind of a foregone conclusion that, much like everything else designed to help minorities, some wypipo are gonna find a way to get in on it. The sooner folks acknowledge that, the sooner these inane debates and derailments can stop. Like, we know how white folks operate. We've been dealing with them for half a millennium. Let's move on.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 28, 2019)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Be careful who you get into bed with.
> 
> Make sure that you know all the players in the game and their agendas.


The "right" sweet nothing whispered into the ear of deprived will have the masses pissing fire before they even think to ask any questions. 

I constantly forget that I need to let them burn in peace.


----------



## Reinventing21 (May 28, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Rachel Dolezal has identified as black for at least 10 years.  There’s an internet full of proof that she has.  I think the last thing I filled out that specified African American only was the census and I don’t have a copy of it so Rachel D. could prove herself AA quicker than I could.



True, but it is not a stand alone clause. I was just pointing out that requirement ks in addition to proving  a blood ancestor, but as @discodumpling illustrated, tbe process is not truly straightforward. Her example couldnplausibly work in reverse where a person' s bloodline ends up in the Caribbean etc.

It is unfortunate that something so seemingly easy could get so complicated. However, in spite of those that fall in or out, I think the majority of those that should get it would find a way to qualify.


----------



## yamilee21 (May 30, 2019)

discodumpling said:


> My Antiguan self discovered that many slaves were sent back & forth between the Caribbean plantations and America. Some planters were wealthy like that. With plantations in different locations, some travelled with their favorite slaves. Some transferred slaves for many other reasons. Stealing a slave. Punishing a slave. Educating a slave. etc. I have traced my blood (faintly) to North & South Carolina and Mississippi!
> All that to say...who gon check me boo. My blood been here; in and out of bondage. Run me my $$. #ADOS


Good point... what about the descendants of enslaved persons who went to Liberia? Or the ones who escaped to Nova Scotia? There were many in the United States, including Lincoln, who believed formerly enslaved people should be repatriated to other lands; for example, quite a few ended up in Haiti (though not all stayed). And I would think that a whole lot of descendants of people who passed would suddenly become very proud of proclaiming their long-erased African ancestry. I have no issue with anything being set aside specifically for those whose ancestors were enslaved in the United States but the actual proof of who would be deserving looks as if it could easily become a logistical nightmare. Other than a few scholarships though, I am very pessimistic about reparations becoming a reality for any people of African ancestry anywhere - the hatred against us is still so strong. CARICOM has had a committee working on the issue of reparations for five years, and the rest of the world - particularly the European nations most responsible for slavery - have utterly ignored the issue.


----------



## Southernbella. (May 30, 2019)

yamilee21 said:


> Good point... what about the descendants of enslaved persons who went to Liberia? Or the ones who escaped to Nova Scotia? There were many in the United States, including Lincoln, who believed formerly enslaved people should be repatriated to other lands; for example, quite a few ended up in Haiti (though not all stayed). And I would think that a whole lot of descendants of people who passed would suddenly become very proud of proclaiming their long-erased African ancestry. I have no issue with anything being set aside specifically for those whose ancestors were enslaved in the United States but the actual proof of who would be deserving looks as if it could easily become a logistical nightmare. Other than a few scholarships though, I am very pessimistic about reparations becoming a reality for any people of African ancestry anywhere - the hatred against us is still so strong. CARICOM has had a committee working on the issue of reparations for five years, and the rest of the world - particularly the European nations most responsible for slavery - have utterly ignored the issue.



It wouldn't be a logistical nightmare. It's actually pretty straightforward.


----------



## discodumpling (May 30, 2019)

The issue of reparations makes my head spin? How? Who? When? What? I just can't wrap my mind around how it  could be handled! 
Reparations is a hot topic throughout the diaspora. The idea that it could become a reality is scary to the (current) powers that be. Talk about a game changer! In all seriousness, I know the process will move so slowly during my lifetime but  I hope my children and their progeny will benefit.


----------



## brg240 (Jun 1, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> I don’t have a problem with other black people getting anything, necessarily. But I have never heard of these other groups fighting for reparations in America. As usual, they wait until AA’s have shed blood, sweat and tears fighting for something, mostly alone, and then when that thing begins to come to fruition, they just run to stand in line talking about “we should get it too, cause...”. It’s an excellent strategy on their parts, but I’m sick of it.



Where are you seeing/hearing this. I doubt that a large amount of non-AA people are clamoring for these small amount of scholarships or hypothetical reputations.

I am weary of anything being championed by alt-right people. I’ll have to look into ados 

Many black people cant prove their ancestry so these scholarships would go to very specific groups of people

That said I think it’s wild that this is seriously being discussed now. Reparations were always spoken of as kind of a joke/pipe dream. 

I remain skeptical that anything tangible will come of this for the majority of AA in this country. I feel it’s more likely that a handful of people will be helped and it will be deemed sufficient. I’ll believe it when I see it when it comes to this country dealing with black people.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Jun 2, 2019)

yamilee21 said:


> Good point... *what about the descendants of enslaved persons who went to Liberia*? *Or the ones who escaped to Nova Scotia?* There were many in the United States, including Lincoln, who believed formerly enslaved people should be repatriated to other lands; for example, quite a few ended up in Haiti (though not all stayed). And I would think that a whole lot of descendants of people who passed would suddenly become very proud of proclaiming their long-erased African ancestry. I have no issue with anything being set aside specifically for those whose ancestors were enslaved in the United States but the actual proof of who would be deserving looks as if it could easily become a logistical nightmare. Other than a few scholarships though, I am very pessimistic about reparations becoming a reality for any people of African ancestry anywhere - the hatred against us is still so strong. *CARICOM has had a committee working on the issue of reparations for five years, and the rest of the world - particularly the European nations most responsible for slavery - have utterly ignored the issue.*




You guys are making this more complex. The same way, Mexicans can't receive Native American benefits, the same rule should apply to Liberians, Sierra Leoneans and anyone else who ancestors needed a visa to come to the USA. 

As a Liberian, we have our own claims against the USA government. So Black Americans can have this claim.

Rachel Dolezal = Elizabeth Warren, these ppl will be eliminated due to DNA, problem solved. 

The problem is  Caricom is too general. Each country needs to file its own separate claim against its colonizer. Model it after Kenya's Mau Mau tribe who won a multi-million dollar settlement against Britain


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jun 2, 2019)

nubiangoddess3 said:


> Rachel Dolezal = Elizabeth Warren, these ppl will be eliminated due to DNA, problem solved.


Not to hijack the thread but I don't put Elizabeth Warren in the same category as Rachel Dolezal. I thought the issue with Elizabeth Warren was that the Native American tribes have to officially recognize you (something about tribal identity and citizenship) and were offended because she proclaimed that she was one of them without their blessing. Her DNA showed some small NA ancestry and trump ridiculed her for that despite her actually proving her claim. 

She has NA ancestry. She wasn't pretending so it's odd to me that she's spending so much time apologizing but that's politics.

Or am I getting this wrong?

Side note: Claud Anderson said that the NA rules about who they recognize were created to exclude Black people. When it came time for the government to give money to the tribes, they (the tribes) didn't want black people benefitting so they made it so they were the gate keepers. I know this is going down a rabbit hole but it's relevant since the conversation is about reparations.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 2, 2019)

nubiangoddess3 said:


> *You guys are making this more complex*. The same way, Mexicans can't receive Native American benefits, the same rule should apply to Liberians, Sierra Leoneans and anyone else who ancestors needed a visa to come to the USA.
> 
> As a Liberian, we have our own claims against the USA government. So Black Americans can have this claim.
> 
> ...



Isn't it interesting? Some AA NFL player wrote an op Ed on the Washington Post about how he wasn't a slave so he doesn't want reparations.

The responses have been strange, particularly from black folks. We already know how most whites feel but I wasn't expecting pushback from us...


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 2, 2019)

How do you prove that you are the descendant of a slave without paperwork is not a complex question.

That question is equivalent to writing your name on a standardized test.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Jun 2, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Not to hijack the thread but I don't put *Elizabeth Warren in the same category as Rachel Dolezal. I thought the issue with Elizabeth Warren was that the Native American tribes have to officially recognize you (something about tribal identity and citizenship) *and were offended because she proclaimed that she was one of them without their blessing. Her DNA showed some small NA ancestry and trump ridiculed her for that despite her actually proving her claim.
> 
> She has NA ancestry. She wasn't pretending so it's odd to me that she's spending so much time apologizing but that's politics.
> 
> ...



They are the same, Elizabeth Warren claimed she was Native American but the DNA test proved she wasn't.  The percentage of her being Native American was very low and does not give her the right to claim minority status. Period.




> _The Boston Glob_e. The paper originally reported that the probability of Warren's Native American ancestry ranges from 1/32 to 1/512, but now reports the low end of that range is actually 1/1,024.






> Sen. Elizabeth Warren, D-Mass., is once again apologizing for claiming Native American ancestry after the Washington Post reported that she filled out a registration card for the State Bar of Texas in 1986 and wrote "American Indian" in the line asking her race.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 2, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> How do you prove that you are the descendant of a slave without paperwork is not a complex question.
> 
> That question is equivalent to writing your name on a standardized test.



And that question has been answered.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 2, 2019)

Just as an aside... reparations for slavery also encompasses reparations for Jim Crow and other assorted disenfranchisement that occured between 1865-1970s. I get why people might get caught up in the "slavery" portion of the term but it's much bigger than that. And most of us only need to go back a generation or two to find a living AA ancestor who is owed redress.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 2, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> And that question has been answered.


Where in the ADOS manifesto can I fact check that answer?


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Jun 2, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> How do you prove that you are the descendant of a slave without paperwork is not a complex question.
> 
> That question is equivalent to writing your name on a standardized test.




Thank you.. 99% of foreign blacks immigrated to the USA after 1960. There is documentation for that. 

Just say you don't think reparation will happen instead of creating these different scenarios.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 2, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Where in the ADOS manifesto can I fact check that answer?



I don't know anything about an ADOS manifesto but the numbers I posted can easily be fact-checked through Google.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 2, 2019)

nubiangoddess3 said:


> Thank you.. 99% of foreign blacks immigrated to the USA after 1960. There is documentation for that.
> 
> Just say you don't think reparation will happen instead of creating these different scenarios.


The argument for reparations is a legal question.  If it can be argued away by someone who hasn’t been to law school then how is it supposed to pass the smell test of the people who actually argue law for a living?

If you study the cases for reparations for every group that got them you will find that the activists were also attorneys. 

John Conyers, the senator from Michigan who initiated H.R. 40 the initiative to study the case for reparations that’s been marinating since 1989 has a LL.B.   That initiative mirrors the Japanese internment initiative from the 60’s that got them folks their money.

But you know, I guess we can tell the legislators to check google to see who qualifies as ADOS.  That’ll get these checks rolling.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 2, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> The argument for reparations is a legal question.  If it can be argued away by someone who hasn’t been to law school then how is it supposed to pass the smell test of the people who actually argue law for a living?
> 
> If you study the cases for reparations for every group that got them you will find that the activists were also attorneys.
> 
> ...



You're conflating two different arguments. There's the case for reparations and then there's the issue of who qualifies. There's no concrete legislation yet so the parameters for qualification haven't been formally established yet. What we're talking about in this thread is theoretical but I can pretty much guarantee that in addition to lawyers, there will be economists and experts from my field giving input on that because AAs are a unique and special case.

But again, when it comes to that, establishing who's qualified will not be difficult the way you/detractors seem to want it to be.

I know you were trying to be funny with the Google comment but I think even you understand how research works.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jun 2, 2019)

In the past I believed reparations were owed but would never be given so I never entertained the conversation but times are changing as black people are realizing their political power and science can help. 

I think some could prove their heritage through papers and others could be proven through DNA. There are enough records of white people and some will have slave owners in their family trees. All that’s needed is to prove you share the same ancestor but to @Southernbella’s point I don’t think it’ll be necessary. Other accommodations can be made for AA since the reasons for the paperwork not being available are well known and reparations were promised.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 2, 2019)

They already had legacy admissions but this new initiative is more compensatory. 



Valid question/counterpoint:


Different article:

"The undergraduate student body voted to add a new fee of $27.20 per student per semester to their tuition bill, with the proceeds devoted to supporting education and health care programs in Louisiana and Maryland, where many of 4,000 known living descendants of the 272 enslaved people now reside.

Georgetown University agreed in 2016 to give admissions preference to descendants of the 272 slaves; Mr. Thomas was one of the first to be admitted under the policy. The school also formally apologized for its role in slavery, and has renamed two buildings on its campus to acknowledge the lives of slaves; one is now named for Isaac Hawkins, the first person listed in the 1838 sale.

The university has about 7,000 undergraduates, so the fee would raise about $380,000 a year for the fund."

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/12/us/georgetown-reparations.html


----------



## brg240 (Jun 2, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> Isn't it interesting? Some AA NFL player wrote an op Ed on the Washington Post about how he wasn't a slave so he doesn't want reparations.
> 
> The responses have been strange, particularly from black folks. We already know how most whites feel but I wasn't expecting pushback from us...


I think this is really really dumb but I think I get it. Misguided as it is :/

Anyway, honestly reperiations for slavery are the very least this country should be doing. 

I again am skeptical bc I don’t expect this country to do the right thing (ever) but I’m not opposed at all. 


Southernbella. said:


> Just as an aside... reparations for slavery also encompasses reparations for Jim Crow and other assorted disenfranchisement that occured between 1865-1970s. I get why people might get caught up in the "slavery" portion of the term but it's much bigger than that. And most of us only need to go back a generation or two to find a living AA ancestor who is owed redress.


oh I didn’t know that it was supposed to encompass that

Do you know any podcasts that have talked about this in depth? I’ve heard it mentioned on pod save the people but it was only like 15 min


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 2, 2019)

brg240 said:


> I think this is really really dumb but I think I get it. Misguided as it is :/
> 
> Anyway, honestly reperiations for slavery are the very least this country should be doing.
> 
> ...



I don't do vids or podcasts because my attention span is shot so I can't vouch for these but I know Breaking Brown is one of the main ones reparations proponents listen to. Economist Sandy Darity has done some talks as well. 

I mostly do articles and The Case for Reparations by Ta Nehisi Coates is one of the best.

Re: the bolded, I feel like "reparations for slavery" is becoming a misnomer/distraction. Acknowledging the back wages of slave labor is important but I think one thing these proposals are gonna have to make clear is that sharecropping, Jim Crow, segregated schools, being shut out of employment markets, lynching, medical injustice, redlining/blockbusting/creation of ghettoes, withholding of GI benefits, theft of land/race riots, etc are all under the umbrella of slavery and its effects. Frankly, I wouldn't support a program that only focused on slavery because it's not specific enough.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jun 2, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> It's not that difficult. Large-scale black immigration didn't start until after the civil rights movement (when, for the record, AAs demanded the US end the National Origins Act).
> 
> *If a black person can find their people on a census between 1880 and, say, 1940, *there's a VERY good chance they are ADOS.



In your opinion, does this include those territories with black descendants purchased (VI, Puerto Rico$?  My great-great grans, great grans and a couple of gran parents were bought in 1917. 

Island was under military rule until 1960’s. Governor was appointed US navy admiral until we were allowed to vote for our own governor. 

There are historical documents and pictures of black women on island marching for the right to vote circa 1919/1920.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jun 2, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> Just as an aside... reparations for slavery also encompasses reparations for Jim Crow and other assorted disenfranchisement that occured between 1865-1970s. I get why people might get caught up in the "slavery" portion of the term but it's much bigger than that. And most of us only need to go back a generation or two to find a living AA ancestor who is owed redress.


Just got to this post. This answers my question.


----------



## Laela (Jun 19, 2019)

Well...apropos...on Juneteenth, Sen Sheila Jackson Lee leading discussion on HR40. Danny Glover,  Te-Nehisi among others... are there. I'll  note that several supporters of the global reparations  movement from the Caribbean are there and she thanks them for their support.


----------

